

My Take on the State of Crypto Wars - sbastidasr
http://sbastidasr.com/post/124251658074/my-take-on-the-state-of-crypto-wars

======
tired_man
I agree with all the points in this article.

However, arguing that this law would not affect lawbreakers is not useful. The
people making the laws don't care about that little fact, since their
intention is to absolutely end our ability to use encrypted comms. Period.

Governments in fear act out with paranoia. Your freedom is irrelevant when the
issue of the goverment's continued existence could be in question.

Crime and terror are red herrings.

